# Is your camera good?



## tecboy (Mar 14, 2015)

Several volunteering interviewers asked me one of the questions,"Is your camera good?"  Just curious, what is your answer?


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 14, 2015)

Which camera?


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 14, 2015)

I never been asked that question. Is this before or after they've seen your portfolio?


----------



## runnah (Mar 14, 2015)

Yes, but I am ****.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 14, 2015)

Your camera? Absolutely. Even older digital slrs can be good. It gives it a certain digital vintage that today's camera can't. But for modern day high quality photos, anything D90 and newer is a good camera.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 14, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> I never been asked that question. Is this before or after they've seen your portfolio?



After they've seen my portfolio, and they said my photos are really good.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 14, 2015)

Then the answer is ... "Does that matter?"


----------



## tecboy (Mar 14, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> Then the answer is ... "Does that matter?"



Exactly, but I would not say that.  

I told them, "yeah, my camera is really good."


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 14, 2015)

How about.
"If I lied, would you be able to tell?"


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 14, 2015)

I'd say "I dunno about my camera, but your mom was pretty damned good last night." Throw down the paperwork in hand, drop my pants, moon, and leave.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 14, 2015)

I'll have to remember to ask the cook at the restaurant if his stove is good.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Mar 14, 2015)

Were they asking because they were looking for insight on purchasing one?


----------



## tirediron (Mar 14, 2015)

My camera's adequate, but the finger that presses the button is friggin' awesome!


----------



## tecboy (Mar 14, 2015)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> Were they asking because they were looking for insight on purchasing one?



Nope, I think because those nonprofit organizations have limited fund, and many volunteering photographers shoot crappy images.  Lots of the images are underexposed, blurry, and bad color balance.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 15, 2015)

"My camera's good, because I taught it what it needs to know."


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 15, 2015)

tecboy said:


> TreeofLifeStairs said:
> 
> 
> > Were they asking because they were looking for insight on purchasing one?
> ...


Yes, and they all blame the camera ... so a good camera = good images ... a bad camera = bad images.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 15, 2015)

My camera is good
But I'm awesome


----------



## Overread (Mar 15, 2015)

tecboy said:


> Several volunteering interviewers asked me one of the questions,"Is your camera good?"  Just curious, what is your answer?



*translation*
Do you actually use a proper DSLR/SLR type camera or are we going to see you turn up with a mobile phone; because we really want someone who is going to turn up with a proper camera. 

Yes you can get good photos with any camera - yes if you turn up with a mobile phone you can get some good shots - they'll be very limited in their scope though. An SLR has vastly increased potential. Furthermore you actually "look" like a photographer and looks are important.


----------



## KmH (Mar 15, 2015)

tecboy said:


> Several volunteering interviewers asked me one of the questions,"Is your camera good?"  Just curious, what is your answer?


Yes.


----------



## sm4him (Mar 15, 2015)

Is my camera good?

It depends on who is using it.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 15, 2015)

not really. And the lenses are even worse.


----------



## qleak (Mar 15, 2015)

I've been asked this before by friends and Coworkers, usually i either answer


It's as good as i can afford. 
It's better than my photographic skills justify. 
Followed by a laugh.


----------



## Buckster (Mar 15, 2015)

My answer to that type of question is: Define "good".


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 15, 2015)

No, my camera is actually quite naughty if you know what I mean. *nudge nudge wink wink*

Then walk away with no further explanation.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 15, 2015)

I always tell people that ask me if my camera is good, that it is pretty good except when it pees on the carpet.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 15, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> No, my camera is actually quite naughty if you know what I mean. *nudge nudge wink wink*
> 
> Then walk away with no further explanation.



Does it 'like photography?' he asks knowingly.  Wink wink nudge nudge . Know what I mean? Click click ooooooh!


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 15, 2015)

480sparky said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > No, my camera is actually quite naughty if you know what I mean. *nudge nudge wink wink*
> ...



It's married to photography but it sometimes gets around with my scanner. Whataslut


----------



## tecboy (Mar 15, 2015)

Overread said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > Several volunteering interviewers asked me one of the questions,"Is your camera good?"  Just curious, what is your answer?
> ...



Based on the volunteering photographer description, dslr is required.  Of course, I'm not going to use a cell phone to shoot pictures.  I could have told them I have 5Dm3, and it is excellence, but they don't know what is it.


----------



## Overread (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh yeah I use one of those slr thingies

vs 

Yes I use a 5DMIII with grip and an assortment of wide aperture high quality L grade lenses including a blahblahblah technibabble blah.


To someone with no idea the latter person sounds more confident, more impressive, more like they know what they are doing and more like they could do well.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 15, 2015)

they aren't paying you. Shoot it wid the cell phone. Tell em money talks, b.s. walks.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 15, 2015)

plus if it is good enough for the white house it is good enough for their sorry azzes. I am sure they would have you do it then.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 15, 2015)

It was interesting that they asked me this question.  I don't think it has to do with cell phone or DSLR to shoot with.   It is really all about the quality of the photographs they are interested.  I have been volunteering with several nonprofit organizations for a while.  For some reasons, they like my photographs and they take these serious.  They need good quality photographs for marketing and social media.  That is the only way they can raise money for their organizations.   One time, I brought my DSLR to shoot preschool kids.  A marketing director was with me and asked me "Your camera is good, right?"  After the photo op and pp, she likes my photos and keeps asking me to do more photo op.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 15, 2015)

My camera is like a good girlfriend: very good, very capable, very experienced. Good when it needs to be good, but also capable of being naughty, _*very naughty*_, when the time for that is right...


----------



## Fred Berg (Mar 15, 2015)

It's reliable, yes.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 15, 2015)

tecboy said:


> It was interesting that they asked me this question.  I don't think it has to do with cell phone or DSLR to shoot with.   It is really all about the quality of the photographs they are interested.  I have been volunteering with several nonprofit organizations for a while.  For some reasons, they like my photographs and they take these serious.  They need good quality photographs for marketing and social media.  That is the only way they can raise money for their organizations.   One time, I brought my DSLR to shoot preschool kids.  A marketing director was with me and asked me "Your camera is good, right?"  After the photo op and pp, she likes my photos and keeps asking me to do more photo op.


But in the mean time it is your money and time gone. Suppose if it leads to paid gigs i can see it. But at some point, (maybe when they are questioning my equipment investment) i think i would start to feel a little taken advantage of. Even many non profits actually have profit. Don't let them kid you. Volunteering is great, but to a limit, that is your call though.


----------



## otherprof (Mar 15, 2015)

tecboy said:


> Several volunteering interviewers asked me one of the questions,"Is your camera good?"  Just curious, what is your answer?


"Most of the time. But sometimes it just really needs a little tough love or a time out."


----------



## tecboy (Mar 15, 2015)

bribrius said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > It was interesting that they asked me this question.  I don't think it has to do with cell phone or DSLR to shoot with.   It is really all about the quality of the photographs they are interested.  I have been volunteering with several nonprofit organizations for a while.  For some reasons, they like my photographs and they take these serious.  They need good quality photographs for marketing and social media.  That is the only way they can raise money for their organizations.   One time, I brought my DSLR to shoot preschool kids.  A marketing director was with me and asked me "Your camera is good, right?"  After the photo op and pp, she likes my photos and keeps asking me to do more photo op.
> ...



Well, I got something in return.  It is not a whole lot.  Most of the images I shot at iso 800 and 1600 because the crappy indoor lighting.  There are certain amounts of noises and they don't even notice.  I submit to them 2mp images, and that is not even high res.  They are appreciated what I'm doing, and they know my limitation.  I just don't worry too much about they are taken advantage of me.


----------



## Overread (Mar 15, 2015)

If you believe in the cause then offering your skill as opposed to a cash donation is a very valid way to support a charity. I know we've several photographers on-site who donate their time to local animal shelters where really good clear and happy animal photos make a vast difference in the number of re-homings.


----------



## binga63 (Mar 23, 2015)

"My camera is only good when I want it to be, but when it is bad it is awesome "


----------



## petrochemist (Mar 24, 2015)

Whilst I'd like a better one, it's capable or taking excellent images.

None of my cameras is less than a couple of years old, the latest models handle low light levels better...


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2015)

If I believed everything I've read online this past 15 years the question should be, "Are your lenses good (of the highest quality)?"


----------



## jaomul (Mar 24, 2015)

I know people get insulted by the "is your camera good " question. A few have asked me (mostly friends or relations) and I say yes, I mean why would I pay 1000 euro for a camera when I can buy a camera for 50 euro.

My father would often see a photo I took hanging on the wall and say thats nice, your camera is good, but he knows I often save, buy, sell or trade different cameras etc. He doesn't really understand more about a camera than you just point it at something to take a picture, because phothography isn't his thing.

I have heard the artist brush, the cooks stove comparisons, but a lot of hobbies have different levels of equipment, and I never heard anyone doing other hobbies get offended because someone asked about their specific gear


----------



## KenC (Mar 24, 2015)

"It doesn't matter - it's just a little box that records images and the real camera is between my ears"


----------



## qleak (Mar 24, 2015)

When they ask you for a copyright release at walmart, simply telling them you have a good camera can be a quick way to convince them the prints are yours.  Comical!


----------



## chuasam (Jun 30, 2015)

I usually answer "nah but it'll have to do"


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 3, 2015)

"Actually I just use my iPhone. The rest is just Photoshop. You can do anything in Photoshop. Photoshop."


----------



## Fred Berg (Jul 3, 2015)

Oh yes, my camera is great. It's me that's rubbish!


----------

